# Graphics Competition (2) voting



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Okay guys, It's time to get the voting going.

Vote for the entry that you wish to win the competition. Unlike previous competitions, the entries will be unknown as to who made it.

Two people did not enter theirs on time.

Good luck!

*Entry 1*










*Entry 2*










*Entry 3*










*Entry 4*










*Entry 5*










*Entry 6*










*Entry 7*


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks M.C 

I voted for Entry 4, just by the styles I already know who all the entries came from but it would be no fun to ruin it. 

Good work Entry 4


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Entry 4, but this was a close one.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh come on, seriously. I'm voting but not now, it's a difficult decision to make.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I went with entry 5.

Everyone did a great job this time around, very difficult to pick.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Awsome job guys, it was a close one but i went with entry 4


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Voted entry 1. Really liked 6 as well.

Goodluck/job all.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sweeet! I got a vote. Mission accomplished!!!

Oh and I went with #6!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This is really hard.
All entries are great.

Except my entry, i think i figured out who did one sig.

Seems as though, you guys were right: those who said they will do some changes to their style. It worked.

Great job guys! :thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Thought 4,5,6 were the best of a great bunch but voted #5


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow I got one vote, I am not being sarcastic when I say I am really happy that I got one vote. 

I knew I wasn't going to win (Yet ) my goal was one vote


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I was thinking.
The reward for the winner shoul be...........

Making a tutorial in wich he explains how he did the sig, the techniques he used, the blending, smudging...all that stuff. 

Then i realised. 
If, by some miracle i win...how will i do that?! Honeslty i can't remember all the steps i did to end up with "the final product". I just duplicate it an duplicate it and burned it and erase it...and copy/paste and switch layers and stuff like that :laugh: 

So better for the winner to just be the winner!

_PS: unless one (or two) of the GFX masters would like to reveal some of his secrets _


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I was pretty sure the due date was for today..


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

D.P. said:


> I was pretty sure the due date was for today..


It sucks you didn't get an entry in this time D.P


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Forgot to vote, but I was gonna go with Entry 4, who seems to be ze veener. Good job to everyone who entered though. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That sucks D.P.

The deadline was the 12th, voting took place on the 13th, 2 days ago.

I swear I made it for 3 days, though.. oh well.

Good job everyone, creds have been handed out.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I can't seem to vote anymore. Is the voting down already?

Edit: I got my answer.  I would have gone with entry #1 though.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

M.C said:


> That sucks D.P.
> 
> The deadline was the 12th, voting took place on the 13th, 2 days ago.
> 
> ...


Are you gonna reveal who entered each sig?!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Entry 1 - HOGH
Entry 2 - Intermission
Entry 3 - Killstarz
Entry 4 - KryOnicle
Entry 5 - Limba
Entry 6 - Toxic
Entry 7 - Xeberus


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

M.C said:


> Entry 1 - HOGH
> Entry 2 - Intermission
> Entry 3 - Killstarz
> Entry 4 - KryOnicle
> ...


Thanks!

I knew Kry was Entry 4.  I figure it out by the style of the sig.

I also had a hunch about number 6, Toxic.

And mine of course.

The rest of them however i couldn't tell.

Annyway great job everyone!

Looking forward to the next challenges! :thumb02:

_PS: why didn't you enter a sig M.C?! _


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I didn't enter cause ths competition was supposed to be completely, 100% anonymous, and me knowing whose sig is who defeated the purpose of it, and I felt like I was cheating being able to see everyone's sig.

I'll hit up the next comp not ran be me.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sucks you had to miss the event just because of that.

..i don't know why but i was sure xeb's entry was limba at the time.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Sucks you had to miss the event just because of that.
> 
> ..i don't know why but i was sure xeb's entry was limba at the time.


Because it had a WOMAN in it?!  A hot woman?! :laugh:

I love this Jean Grey (Famkee Jansen)



M.C said:


> I didn't enter cause ths competition was supposed to be completely, 100% anonymous, and me knowing whose sig is who defeated the purpose of it, and I felt like I was cheating being able to see everyone's sig.
> 
> I'll hit up the next comp not ran be me.


In a way..yeah. But i don't think the others would have had anything against you entering the competition. It not like you would have told the others who made each sig.
Looking forward on having you in the next competition though. 
With 2 entries!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I learned A LOT from this and I am happy I got at least one vote. Good job Agent 47


----------

